# Concepto de carga nominal en un transformador



## alpharsp (Ago 29, 2009)

Que onda como estan 
queria ver si me podian aclarar un poco este concepto
bueno en la uni tengo que hacer unos problemas de calculo de regulacion de voltajes y eficiencia
me piden considerar la eficiencia a diversas fracciones de la carga nominal

y me quede, carga nominal????
Bueno si el voltaje nominal es el mismo indicado por el transformador tanto para alta como baja, y la corriente nominal es aquella que se debe alcanzar con variaciones de voltajes en la prueba de corto circuito me imagino que la carga nominal podria ser 
1.-La impedancia minima que debo colocar es un transformador para obtener la corriente nominal al suministrar el voltaje nominal (pero es solo la carga que yo pongo, o la equivalente de las de cobre nucleo y la que yo ponga?)

para obtenerla hago un  circuito como el adjunto?





Otra cosa, no es exactamente el tema pero hay algo que me inquieta, el profesor de maquinas electricas dijo que la maxima eficiencia se daba cuando la potencia del cobre era igual a la del nucleo y la maxima potencia de carga se daba cuando la impedancia de cobre era la misma que la de carga es eso cierto?

la verdad no me quede muy convencido por que no lo ejemplifico con una derivada mal hecha usando resistencias donde le dio r1=r2 pero ami me dio r1=-r2 de modo que la potencia me daba infinito als er un corto circuito que me suena mas logico :s

buenod e antemano gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 30, 2009)

Hola

Voltaje, corriente, “carga”, nominales. Son todas ellas especificaciones del fabricante. (Diseñador/Calculador Del Transformador).

Carga nominal, normalmente viene expresada en watts. (V x I). Otros la llaman VA. Voltamperes.

Si Está Bien Calculado El Transformador y No Se tiene el valor de carga nominal, ésta puede ser calculada partiendo del tamaño del núcleo, S = 1.2 x Raiz(W). Hay que despejar W partiendo de la S.

Donde:
S = Sección Del Núcleo En cm2.
W = Carga Nominal Expresada en Watts.
La Sección del núcleo es la parte donde está embobinado el alambre. Dicho de otra manera: es el área en cm2 que forman la parte central de las “E” que conforman el núcleo.

Una Vez Obtenido éste valor ya se puede calcular la eficiencia a diferentes fracciones de la “Carga nominal”  Ejem: 25%, 50%, 75%.

La “Otra cosa” (En tú mensaje) Es cierta ya que el transformador se puede considerar como una balanza romana, es en forma de “T”. Si le agregas un peso a un lado se refleja en el otro y en el CERO (Eficiencia). Analiza estas pequeñas formulas:
Ep/Es = Np/Ns = Is/Ip = RT(Relación de Transformación).
Donde:
Ep = Voltaje del Primario.
Es = Voltaje del secundario.
Np = Número de espiras del primario.
Ns = Número de espiras del secundario.
Is = Corriente del secundario.
Ip = Corriente del primario.

Saludos.
*A sus ordenes.*

PD: En los cálculos anteriores no está considerada la eficiencia la cual a priori se toma por 85% por lo tanto las perdidas Serán 15%.


----------

